# Best College Sharpshooter



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

For me, it's between three guys.

JJ Redick (obviously), Adam Morrison, and Gerry MacNamara (Syracuse).

I love all three guys to be honest, but I'm going to have to pick JJ. He's automatic..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Scratch Gerry (3 for 14) Mcnamara off the list


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

One bad game doesn't mean he isn't a top tier shooter...but it certianly doesn't make him look any better.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I was able to watch some of the Syracuse/Seton Hall game on Sunday and I didn't realize that Syracuse offense was that bad. They turned the ball over alot and missed a TON of shots. However as bad as their offense is, it's not as bad as Wisconsin's.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

How about 3 bad seasons? Does that count?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Everyone just pressures McNamara and they beat Syracuse because noone else can take up the slack.He's a good shooter,but he can't carry a team when everyone focuses on stopping him and noone else makes them pay.

Neither Reddick or Morrison are really just shooters,both of them score in a variety of ways.Reddick is a better shooter and Morrison is better at driving to the hoop and obviously he scores on the low block while Reddick doesn't.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

McNamara would be fantastic with other players around him. When he had Warrick and Melo on his team, it left him open a lot more. And you're right, it took the pressure off of him. He could do what he does best, and that's catch and shoot. He'll be a good shooter in the NBA, if he gets drafted that is...don't see why somebody wouldn't use a second on him though.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

McNamara isn't even shooting 35% this season. His teammates might have underachieved this season, but they aren't so bad that he has to jack up 20+ shots a night at that clip.

Yes he's a better standstill jumpshooter, but nobody can be on a "top sharpshooters" list when they can't even shoot 35% from the floor.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Mike Gansey really needs to be in this discussion he is shooting great this year ofr West Virgina. 49% 3's and 61% from the field.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not trying to pimp him up or anything.. Jamar Smith, freshman, at Illinois has a pretty stroke. It seems like it's gonna go in every time he takes a shot. He's shooting .511 (67/131) overall and .535 (53/99) from behind the arc! Just a guy to watch if you ever wanna.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> Mike Gansey really needs to be in this discussion he is shooting great this year ofr West Virgina. 49% 3's and 61% from the field.


Going to co-sign with Gansey. His performance against UCLA this year was outstanding. Still wondering why he's such a horrible FT shooter.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pure sharpshooter...Reddick without a doubt.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Sharp shooter? Steve Novak hands down. Adam Morrison is a scorer, I'm not quite sure what he's doing on this list. But Novak is a sizzling 73/158 (46%) this season from behind the arc. His stroke single-handedly defeated the number one team in the nation earlier this year, in UCONN.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

One guy to look out for in the future is Jamar Smith of the Fighting Illini. He's shot 53-99 from the 3 point strip this year. Overall he's 67 of 131 from the field meaning that he's only shot 14 shots inside the 3-point line. He can be streaky at times but when he's on, he can make simply ridiculously tough shots look so smooth from the arch. I definitely think he's going to turn into a very good college player.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well said AI but didnt wanna be the only one to notice him, mainly because we are Illini fans.. Love to hear what other's really think of him though. Non-Illini fans as we know what he brings!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah he had a couple of daggers against us last night. The one to put you guys up 12 pretty much ended it. He'll have my eye for the next 3.5 years he's at Illinois.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

JJ Redick for sure. Just wish I could see him play in person (maybe during March Madness if they play anywhere close to Wisconsin).


----------

